
Ask HN: Most creative algorithms? - azhenley
I recently stumbled upon Sleep Sort[1, 2], which is the most creative algorithmic idea I think I have ever seen in code.<p>I&#x27;d love to read about more creative algorithms and code snippets like this, what else is out there? And I don&#x27;t mean obfuscated code (although they often do include very creative ideas too).<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;rosettacode.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Sorting_algorithms&#x2F;Sleep_sort<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=2657277
======
r_transpose_p
I'm partial to

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disjoint-
set_data_structure](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disjoint-set_data_structure)

It's a fairly simple algorithm to implement, but there is some wicked-cool
analysis behind how fast it is.

It's a super good thing to have in your toolbox for any time you want to do
any sort of "simultaneous flood-fill everywhere" or "partition everything"
task.

------
kooshball
Another interesting sorting algo
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spaghetti_sort](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spaghetti_sort)

